# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Alexei Lesukov before the Arnold Classic Amatuer

## tramar

Unreal, he's only 22

----------


## dec11

big kid, def the nxt big thing

----------


## Swifto

If he continues to gain for the next 20 years, he will be f*cking god dam monster human being. Bigger than anything, ever.

----------


## big_ron

Monster !

----------


## CMB

Crazy!

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

OMFG!!!!! MOTIVATION RIGHT THERE!!! how tall is he???

----------


## big_ron

Very short i think! google his name and check out his blog

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

soethings say hes 5 foot 4 to 5 foot 6 either way very short but still rrrrlllly impressive!! im not taking anything from him due to height tho

----------


## Hazard

G'damn..... LOL

~Haz~

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Gifted with those genetics, but cursed with that height. The "smaller" guys don't do as well in the "mass monster" game do they? Still, I am flabbergasted. He looks amazing.

----------


## karen

I bet he gets so many bitches being only 22 and that big I need to get like that

----------


## D7M

Kids amazing. 

What's his weight there?

----------


## CMB

He gets bigger, and bigger, and bigger every f*cking year.

----------


## layeazy

short wide weapon

----------


## bufftiger

I know he has genetics but what the hell does he take? Is there something not on the market that these guys use?

----------


## malahat

> Very short i think! google his name and check out his blog


save you the trouble
http://www.peak.ag/lesukov-blog/

----------


## bjpennnn

> I know he has genetics but what the hell does he take? Is there something not on the market that these guys use?


noy only does he have the genetics to build that type of muscle but I assume his body also responds amazing to gear. Most of these pros take doses that me and you might not be able to handle and they do with little to no side effects. To many factors come in to play but I would say #1 is GENETICS, #2-3 diet exercise #4 rest then last gear. I could take all the gear in the world and I would not look like him.

----------


## Sauced_Up

Amazing size and progress this kid makes every year...

Only negative is GOD DAMN that GH gut is getting redic!!!!

----------


## Standby

> this is a real challenge, because I have to reduce weight once again very quick. But at the moment everything is ok  my current weight is about 110 kg / 242 lbs. and my power is very high. I even changed some exercises to reduce the danger of an injury. Especially basic exercieses with very high free weight I changed.


on that website he posted

----------


## Standby

i wanna be him  :Frown:

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> i wanna be him


me toooooo  :Frown:  :,(

----------


## MasterKevin

his head looks so small haha god damn his shoulders are so far apart so beast !

----------


## tramar

new pic

----------


## thewarrior8845

f&*kin insane. if you cover up his body and just look at his face he looks 15-16 at most.

----------


## Matt

Awesome...

----------


## vishus

holy freakin hell!!!!! been seein this kid grow from when i first heard of him as a teen......this is just UNREAL, dude is the size of a pro already and is only 22?! unbelievable......

----------


## Twist

> If he continues to gain for the next 20 years, he will be f*cking god dam monster human being. Bigger than anything, ever.


20 years? If he continues the way he has been he will be the best in like 6 years (talking out of my ...). Over 240lbs already. Also it appears to me that he has a Ronnie type physique in that he stays relatively low bf all the time. Some guys get almost fat when they bulk but from what I have seen from him he never gets that bad.




> new pic


Truly Gifted.

----------


## MACHINE5150

he is a monster.. the guy in the background on the right looks huge as well

----------


## Standby

> he is a monster.. the guy in the background on the right looks huge as well


thanks, i tried to stay out of the pic but it got me

----------


## HALTEH

See, what bothers me here is.. he's 22, and yet nobody has brought of the fact that he's "too young to cycle" but on the forums, when somebody asks about it at a younger age, they get completely reemed out, EVEN IF, they've clearly done their research and know the dangers involved.

Aleksey has obv. been cycling since he was like 16 or something.

Maybe the young person inquiring about the juice wants to, and has the ability to turn out like this?

sorry to get off topic, but this was just the perfect example to bring it up.

----------


## 38jumper38

too much, looks better in the first pic.

----------


## PurpleOnes

Lesukov won hes class heavyweights he came first.
Muscular development has list of bodybuilders and their places.

----------


## Tigershark

Freaking massive.

----------


## goodlifting

> See, what bothers me here is.. he's 22, and yet nobody has brought of the fact that he's "too young to cycle" but on the forums, when somebody asks about it at a younger age, they get completely reemed out, EVEN IF, they've clearly done their research and know the dangers involved.
> 
> Aleksey has obv. been cycling since he was like 16 or something.
> 
> Maybe the young person inquiring about the juice wants to, and has the ability to turn out like this?
> 
> sorry to get off topic, but this was just the perfect example to bring it up.


you're not the first to bring this up. very good point too. However, he has been working with his trainer and a whole host of other professionals since he first started training. more often than not, the average joe doesn't have a team of professionals for guidance. that is why the veterans here suggest holding off on aas until it is realistically safe to do so.

----------


## chi

guy is a monster wow!!!

----------


## tembe

he won his heavyweight class at arnold amateur

----------


## Hazard

> See, what bothers me here is.. he's 22, and yet nobody has brought of the fact that he's "too young to cycle" but on the forums, when somebody asks about it at a younger age, they get completely reemed out, EVEN IF, they've clearly done their research and know the dangers involved.
> 
> Aleksey has obv. been cycling since he was like 16 or something.
> 
> Maybe the young person inquiring about the juice wants to, and has the ability to turn out like this?
> 
> sorry to get off topic, but this was just the perfect example to bring it up.


See..... the problem with this is the fact that we only see his success but what we don't see is the thousands of young kids who attempted this and failed. We don't give out advice to underage kids because 99% of them that come here want a better beach body and we hold a higher moral standard. 

Take vishus for example..... he's young..... but he's a competitor. If he was brand new to this I can guarantee you he wouldn't get advice either. He understands the risks and he took the plunge. He's a competative bodybuilder and hopefully he has great success.

This isn't the case for MOST young guys..... so instead of giving out advice to a kid who most likely wont have success in the sport - we err on the side of caution.

Hope this helps clear that up for yah.....

~Haz~

----------


## ds-1508

anyone know where we can get some pics of him at the arnold? been lookin forward to seing him on the stage again since this post started  :Smilie:

----------


## Hard.On

> See..... the problem with this is the fact that we only see his success but what we don't see is the thousands of young kids who attempted this and failed. We don't give out advice to underage kids because 99% of them that come here want a better beach body and we hold a higher moral standard. 
> 
> Take vishus for example..... he's young..... but he's a competitor. If he was brand new to this I can guarantee you he wouldn't get advice either. He understands the risks and he took the plunge. He's a competative bodybuilder and hopefully he has great success.
> 
> This isn't the case for MOST young guys..... so instead of giving out advice to a kid who most likely wont have success in the sport - we err on the side of caution.
> 
> Hope this helps clear that up for yah.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Well put

----------


## D7M

> anyone know where we can get some pics of him at the arnold? been lookin forward to seing him on the stage again since this post started


MD has them. Google it and you'll find them easily.

----------


## vishus

> See..... the problem with this is the fact that we only see his success but what we don't see is the thousands of young kids who attempted this and failed. We don't give out advice to underage kids because 99% of them that come here want a better beach body and we hold a higher moral standard. 
> 
> Take vishus for example..... he's young..... but he's a competitor. If he was brand new to this I can guarantee you he wouldn't get advice either. He understands the risks and he took the plunge. He's a competative bodybuilder and hopefully he has great success.
> 
> This isn't the case for MOST young guys..... so instead of giving out advice to a kid who most likely wont have success in the sport - we err on the side of caution.
> 
> Hope this helps clear that up for yah.....
> 
> ~Haz~




Haz,

thank you for shedding some light on this and also including me in the process. i will back ya up. before i even took my first shot i did research on every drug, side effect (short and long) and weighed my pros and cons b4 plunging in. once i actually did so, i was under guidance from a very close friend who has been using for over a decade and was more concerned about my health than how big i could get. i had the available resources and was mentally prepared for what these drugs were to do to me, whether it was positive or catastrophic on my body. and also, i am a competitive bodybuilder, and will be until my body gives out. i agree with you vets, i wouldnt suggest this to anyone else my age, especially those looking for just a 'better body' or 'confidence boost'.

----------


## HALTEH

> See..... the problem with this is the fact that we only see his success but what we don't see is the thousands of young kids who attempted this and failed. We don't give out advice to underage kids because 99% of them that come here want a better beach body and we hold a higher moral standard. 
> 
> Take vishus for example..... he's young..... but he's a competitor. If he was brand new to this I can guarantee you he wouldn't get advice either. He understands the risks and he took the plunge. He's a competative bodybuilder and hopefully he has great success.
> 
> This isn't the case for MOST young guys..... so instead of giving out advice to a kid who most likely wont have success in the sport - we err on the side of caution.
> 
> Hope this helps clear that up for yah.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Very well put, and agreed.

That being said, I myself wish to take bodybuilding as far as I possibly can. I am young, and I just started my first cycle (no, I'm not in my teens, dont worry, but I'm not 25+)

I've done 2 years of nothing but reading on the subject, and I'll be hiring a coach to help prep. me for my first show this november (assuming all goes well) [it's not a drug tested show]

Anyways, it was just my two cents. And I do completely agree, its not for every teen who just wants a six-pack and a set of big arms. But thats not me at all. I literally would DIE to look like an IFBB pro, and I'll do anything it takes to get me there (or as close as I can)

----------


## jamix2010

I don't think its necessarily true that Alexei Lesukov had to have been using since 16. My opinion is that if you have the genetics, you can get to where he is, but if not, then not even multiple long term steroid cycles are going to get you there either. Roids just aren't that good, so without knowing just how gifted he is in the genetics department and with training, he may only have been juicing for a couple years, or maybe even not at all.

I'm sure many have seen Ronnie C before he became a professional bber. He was a freak then too.

----------


## BJJ

carne, tanta carne...

----------


## BgMc31

> I don't think its necessarily true that Alexei Lesukov had to have been using since 16. My opinion is that if you have the genetics, you can get to where he is, but if not, then not even multiple long term steroid cycles are going to get you there either. Roids just aren't that good, so without knowing just how gifted he is in the genetics department and with training, he may only have been juicing for a couple years, or maybe even not at all.
> 
> I'm sure many have seen Ronnie C before he became a professional bber. He was a freak then too.


You are absolutely dillusional!!! LOL!!! Not even Ronnie was built like this when he was playing football at Grambling. Yes he was very muscular, but nothing like this. Good genetics will only take you so far, but definitely NOT this far.

----------


## jamix2010

> You are absolutely dillusional!!! LOL!!! Not even Ronnie was built like this when he was playing football at Grambling. Yes he was very muscular, but nothing like this. Good genetics will only take you so far, but definitely NOT this far.


 How do you how far someone's genetics can take them? Obviously both Alexei and Ronnie are genetic freaks, but without knowing the extent of they're "talents", its impossible to conclude they've been juicing for years or even at all. Perhaps both respond very well to training too.

----------


## Hazard

> How do you how far someone's genetics can take them? Obviously both Alexei and Ronnie are genetic freaks, but without knowing the extent of they're "talents", its impossible to conclude they've been juicing for years or even at all. Perhaps both respond very well to training too.


ok..... here are my thoughts on this.....

Alexi most definately has great genetics. What does that mean? He responds very well to anabolics, his metabolism is probably great, and he's probably got more muscle fibers than most. To get to the level he is at..... he still had to work extremilly hard and it still had to have taken years. The kid is 22...... I doubt he made THAT much progress in 2-3 years. On top of that..... he's very short..... which leads me to believe he started at a young age.

~Haz~

----------


## chi

> You are absolutely dillusional!!! LOL!!! Not even Ronnie was built like this when he was playing football at Grambling. Yes he was very muscular, but nothing like this. Good genetics will only take you so far, but definitely NOT this far.


x2 jamix you are delusional.

----------


## Najeem

he must have the best genetics with the best gear... what a MFing monster

----------


## Najeem

worng post sorry

----------


## brad1986

> ok..... here are my thoughts on this.....
> 
> Alexi most definately *has great genetics. What does that mean? He responds very well to anabolics*, his metabolism is probably great, and he's probably got more muscle fibers than most. To get to the level he is at..... he still had to work extremilly hard and it still had to have taken years. The kid is 22...... I doubt he made THAT much progress in 2-3 years. On top of that..... he's very short..... which leads me to believe he started at a young age.
> 
> ~Haz~


agreed 100% with this

----------


## layeazy

No bodybuilder ever! 

Will naturally look like this guy.

Dillusional is probably polite because this guy has more gear in him a week than barry bonds took in his whole career. lol

----------


## DrSchmee

This Guy is sick!!!! wow!

----------


## DrSchmee

You are right

----------


## PurpleOnes

Lesukov won heavyweights, but did not get his pro card. He will be competing in 2012 AC amatuers.

----------


## gym_junki

This guy is a monster iv been watching his progress for a few years and he shows up thicker and bigger every year, he is truly blessed with genetics. Imagine what his cycles would look like on Papper like over a gram of each compound. I only wish I was half of him but that amount of dedication would would drive me crazy.

----------


## ata1979

anyone here gonna tell him that he's to young to juice. lol

----------


## RussianVodka

Gifted kid!!!! AWESOME!!!

----------


## pikenat

Monster, anyone think his body might burn out being so young and massive?

----------


## MacLean

If he was to come on this forum at 16 and say "I'm 16, going to start my first cycle. But I have a trainer bla bla bla" Most of the guys here would jump at his throat! But now that the guy is huge every guy here respects him!

Although most of you preach to start aas at least 25yo, looking back, if you could, would you cycle at say 18?

----------


## auslifta

> If he was to come on this forum at 16 and say "I'm 16, going to start my first cycle. But I have a trainer bla bla bla" Most of the guys here would jump at his throat! But now that the guy is huge every guy here respects him!
> 
> Although most of you preach to start aas at least 25yo, looking back, if you could, would you cycle at say 18?


No that's a stupid comment. How many 16yo's have the genetics, discipline, drive, potential and will to be pro like Alex does? Less than 0.0000001%. Most of the people that workout could achieve their ideal body with just workout and diet. It's always the same thing you hear from the young guys that want to take a short cut "I just want to put on a little bit of muscle and lose a bit of fat" "I don't want to be massive, just like zyzz" "I just wanna cut up". There is no reason to risk serious health problems, and not one respected member here will recommend any 16-22yo start AAS.

----------


## MacLean

> No that's a stupid comment. How many 16yo's have the genetics, discipline, drive, potential and will to be pro like Alex does? Less than 0.0000001%. Most of the people that workout could achieve their ideal body with just workout and diet. It's always the same thing you hear from the young guys that want to take a short cut "I just want to put on a little bit of muscle and lose a bit of fat" "I don't want to be massive, just like zyzz" "I just wanna cut up". There is no reason to risk serious health problems, and not one respected member here will recommend any 16-22yo start AAS.


He obviously has point perfect genetics, the point I am making is that he still took aas from a very early age, yet not one member has criticised it?

----------


## auslifta

Didn't you read all my post???? Or just not understand?

----------


## gearbox

> Didn't you read all my post???? Or just not understand?


Lol..comprehension is hard for some...haha

----------


## supersize me

> If he was to come on this forum at 16 and say "I'm 16, going to start my first cycle. But I have a trainer bla bla bla" Most of the guys here would jump at his throat! But now that the guy is huge every guy here respects him!
> 
> Although most of you preach to start aas at least 25yo, looking back, if you could, would you cycle at say 18?


The thing is, a 16 year old in his position, with a trainer, isn't going to be coming to a forum asking for information or approval. He's going to be surrounded by extremely knowledgeable individuals who know as much as the top contributers here.

----------


## gearbox

> The thing is, a 16 year old in his position, with a trainer, isn't going to be coming to a forum asking for information or approval. He's going to be surrounded by extremely knowledgeable individuals who know as much as the top contributers here.


a lot like many of those pics he has guys all around him...no clue who he is, but some have dads and older brothers that get them started...way different then "hey i am 16 and want to be a pro body builder"

----------


## musclelover

I believe this guy wont make Olympia top 10 why?

Bodybuilding is evolving again as it has through time and the days of the GH gut mass monsters is over! 

This guy is so young and is already using such a high dosage of GH and an extremely high amount of steriod .

He will continue to increase both the dosages and you know what you get Markus ruhl and you dont place in the olympia.

Unfortunately for this guy hes in the wrong era the cut lean shredded guys are in examples phil of course dexter and many others

cheers ML

----------


## rippedfromabove

I dont think the "gh gut era" is over. After all, cutler and kai greene are still placing... when dexter jackson starts placing high then that era will be over.

----------


## musclelover

rippedfromabove if you had been using GH as long as jay and kai your gonna have the gut mate!

Dexter was mr olympia have you watched how cut he came in?

----------


## rippedfromabove

Dexter it once... and he doesnt have that much of a gut.
About the gh, i know, but they are still placing high ... unfortunately, that means that era isnt over

----------


## musclelover

yeah definately but i think with Phils win that the contest is evolving for the best again

----------


## rippedfromabove

> yeah definately but i think with Phils win that the contest is evolving for the best again


I agree.. but you know what, after phil ages,he will have that gh gut

----------


## musclelover

lol true....

----------


## gearbox

what do you guys mean when you say gh gut?

----------


## rippedfromabove

> what do you guys mean when you say gh gut?


Look at their stomachs closely.. its huge!! Looks like a beer belly, but its all the organs that grew.

----------


## pikenat

> what do you guys mean when you say gh gut?


Gh = growth hormone and as said before gh causes everything to grow except your bones (if your growth plates have fused) so gh will make your organs grow making you have a big ass gut even lean (pretty f-ed up sounding to me) ps happy new years hope everyone grows on the new year minus their organs

----------


## yannick35

That is just sick talk about being massive.

----------


## stfuandliftbtch

> noy only does he have the genetics to build that type of muscle but I assume his body also responds amazing to gear. Most of these pros take doses that me and you might not be able to handle and they do with little to no side effects. To many factors come in to play but I would say #1 is GENETICS, #2-3 diet exercise #4 rest then last gear. I could take all the gear in the world and I would not look like him.


haha no way #1 is steroids , #2 genetics #3&4 exercise/diet/rest

----------


## hankdiesel

> I believe this guy wont make Olympia top 10 why?
> 
> Bodybuilding is evolving again as it has through time and the days of the GH gut mass monsters is over! 
> 
> This guy is so young and is already using such a high dosage of GH and an extremely high amount of steriod .
> 
> He will continue to increase both the dosages and you know what you get Markus ruhl and you dont place in the olympia.
> 
> Unfortunately for this guy hes in the wrong era the cut lean shredded guys are in examples phil of course dexter and many others
> ...


Ha ha. He will NEVER look like Markus Ruhl. Two totally different physiques buddy. You're basically saying that Ruhl took more drugs than everyone else and that is why he looks that way. Come on bro....

----------


## lmmalone

I always wonder what people like this will look like in 15 years

----------

